# My Steinhart Ocean Black DLC Ceramic



## west goat

I love this thing. Here is an album of more pictures.


----------



## JFLUX13

Very nice pics! Congrats!


----------



## merik

Love the strap/watch combo!

Merik


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gaopa

That is a great looking watch! Congratulations! Enjoy! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## a tired smile

Hey fellow redditor! Commented on your thread there! Love that ceramic bezel.


----------



## knightsofjersey

That's a great looking watch. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## west goat

Thanks, guys. Very happy with the purchase.



a tired smile said:


> Hey fellow redditor! Commented on your thread there! Love that ceramic bezel.


Cheers!


----------



## Jon Butcher

Great looking Stein-y West Goat, congratulations. I too like the OD nato strap choice, maybe I need to buy yet another strap.
Have mercy..


----------



## west goat

Jon Butcher said:


> Great looking Stein-y West Goat, congratulations. I too like the OD nato strap choice, maybe I need to buy yet another strap.
> Have mercy..


Thank you.

I originally set out to buy an olive drab NATO strap with green stitchings, to really bring out the drabness. But it's not easy to judge the stitching quality and finding one with PVD/DLC coating, so I settled for this one from Gnomon.
I've only had it for a couple of days, but it seems like it's of great quality.

I have also ordered a heavy duty orange NATO strap. I can see myself using this on the outside of jackets/wetsuits, but I think it will look good on the flesh as well.

You can never have enough straps. Maybe.


----------



## Athram

Very nice! Thanks for uploading those photos.


----------



## JoelSolid

Looking good man! That first picture is great.


----------



## west goat

26.000 views of the album. Seems like a lot to me.
I enjoy looking through albums like this myself, I'm not alone after all.


----------



## James_

Awesome!


----------



## Ira G.

Same here, west goat. Great watch, strap and pics. Your lume shots are awesome. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## nathanclarinet

That looks fantastic, the bezel pops!


----------



## west goat

Received my heavy duty orange NATO strap today. More pictures here.


----------



## phlabrooy

I notice you have installed thicker spring bars. Did you get these from Gnomon too ?

Regards,


----------



## west goat

Yessir, I believe I stole that idea from you. Thank you.

I like to believe it makes the NATO strap sit a little deeper between the lugs and have a smoother curve over the bars. I know it's stupid and not noticable. Still feels good.


----------



## phlabrooy

west goat said:


> Yessir, I believe I stole that idea from you. Thank you.
> 
> I like to believe it makes the NATO strap sit a little deeper between the lugs and have a smoother curve over the bars. I know it's stupid and not noticable. Still feels good.


Hahaha ! Yes, it does make the strap sit deeper between the lugs, as the Ocean has quite long lugs. But, mainly for the added sense of security, since as I mentioned earlier, the existing springbars were too thin and flimsy looking for confidence when wearing Zulus or Natos. The ones at Gnomon were the thickest I could find too.
Enjoy your watch.

Regards,


----------



## general_piffle

Looks great! I prefer it on the green strap to be honest, really suits it, but each to their own 

Couple of quick questions for you as I'm thinking about getting one of these soon. Is the ceramic bezel standard or an extra feature? If (as I suspect) it's a custom feature, how can you get one added, how much does it cost to do this, and what are the benefits? Many thanks!


----------



## west goat

general_piffle said:


> Looks great! I prefer it on the green strap to be honest, really suits it, but each to their own
> 
> Couple of quick questions for you as I'm thinking about getting one of these soon. Is the ceramic bezel standard or an extra feature? If (as I suspect) it's a custom feature, how can you get one added, how much does it cost to do this, and what are the benefits? Many thanks!


Thanks! I also prefer the olive drab strap, just to be clear. I like to have different choices. I've also ordered 3 new straps.

The ceramic bezel is an extra, it can be added if you specify it in an email, it'll cost you around €30.

The benefit of a ceramic bezel is that it's scratch proof. It also gives the watch a unique and stealthy look, if you like that. And yes, the bezel pip will still have the same colored lume.

EDIT: A new picture for the new page, from last night.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Fantastic looking watch, and great pics as well. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## west goat

For anyone wondering which NATO strap it is.

I got it from Gnomon Watches. (Olive NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (PVD))
The one on the wrist.










For fun though, I also picked up this one from The Strap Shop. (Khaki Green NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (PVD))
The one on the wrist.










Here is a comparison.











Here is an album with lots of comparison shots.

I much prefer Gnomon's Olive strap, the colour is natural, the strap is very comfortable and more cotton-ish. Put it under running water, let it dry on your wrist and the watch will now fit perfectly everytime. Quality is also excellent. I've bought 9 straps from Gnomon now. Couldn't be happier.

The Strap Shop's Khaki Green colour looks a bit unnatural, it's very nylon-ish, slippery, stiff and uncomfortable. This makes it hard to properly position the watch when you use it. It also does not work with the letting it dry on your wrist-trick. Because of all this though, I bet you it will last a lifetime.


----------



## conquistador

west goat, could you share how you replaced the ceramic bezel? Did you do it on your own or approached a watchmaker?


----------



## Falcon15e

West Goat, 

I have a question as well...The watch is beautiful BTW, looks great on ANY strap. 
I'm not too worried about the ceramic stuff, I like a bezel with some scratches and such but my real question is this: Is the lume pipe set *inside* the bezel. My only quip with the Steinharts is that the lume pip sits on top of the bezel insert. Whereas with my Omega's and the Rolex's I've seen, that pip does not "sit up". With my Omega's its buried in there and the Rolex's might stand a bit but still are embedded into the insert. I prefer this than the ones that sit on top. 

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## west goat

conquistador said:


> west goat, could you share how you replaced the ceramic bezel? Did you do it on your own or approached a watchmaker?


I did it myself while the bezel was on the watch, without using any tools. The inlay is only glued on.
All you need is a bottle of silicone spray. Spray it on and twist the inlay loose/off with your fingers. I used a microfibre cloth to remove the remaining glue on the bezel.

The new ceramic inlay came with new glue/tape on it. Strip off the protection and stick it on.

Here is the rear (glue side) of the original aluminium inlay.


----------



## west goat

Falcon15e said:


> West Goat,
> 
> I have a question as well...The watch is beautiful BTW, looks great on ANY strap.
> I'm not too worried about the ceramic stuff, I like a bezel with some scratches and such but my real question is this: Is the lume pipe set *inside* the bezel. My only quip with the Steinharts is that the lume pip sits on top of the bezel insert. Whereas with my Omega's and the Rolex's I've seen, that pip does not "sit up". With my Omega's its buried in there and the Rolex's might stand a bit but still are embedded into the insert. I prefer this than the ones that sit on top.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Thank you!

Choosing the ceramic inlay is not just about it being scratch proof. I find the subtle, more stealthy look very appealing. The shine is also quite unique.

Regarding the pip.
On the original aluminium inlay, it sits on top, as you can see here.



















While on the ceramic inlay, it is quite integrated/embedded as you can see, which I like better also.


----------



## conquistador

west goat said:


> I did it myself while the bezel was on the watch, without using any tools. The inlay is only glued on.
> All you need is a bottle of silicone spray. Spray it on and twist the inlay loose/off with your fingers. I used a microfibre cloth to remove the remaining glue on the bezel. The new ceramic inlay came with new glue/tape on it. Strip off the protection and stick it on. Here is the rear (glue side) of the original aluminium inlay.....


Hi west goat, this is the part I'm still puzzled about:

1) Do you actually spray all over the top surface including near the lug areas and crown liberally with the silicon spray?

2) Is the residue of the spray easy to clean off?

3) Was there any problems with aligning the ceramic inlay?

Thanks!


----------



## west goat

conquistador said:


> Hi west goat, this is the part I'm still puzzled about:
> 
> 1) Do you actually spray all over the top surface including near the lug areas and crown liberally with the silicon spray?


Yes. The watch is 300 meters waterproof, and if anything else is glued on, I don't want it on.



conquistador said:


> 2) Is the residue of the spray easy to clean off?


Yes. I used running tap water and a microfibre cloth.



conquistador said:


> 3) Was there any problems with aligning the ceramic inlay?


 Nope, just be careful.



conquistador said:


> Thanks!


 No problem!


----------



## conquistador

Thanks a lot! I'm gonna place my order real soon.


----------



## Falcon15e

West Goat, 

Perfect! You answered my question SPOT on and gave me more advice that I was curious about (further down, removing the insert). I really appreciate the pictures as well.  

Jeff


----------



## west goat

Falcon15e said:


> West Goat,
> 
> Perfect! You answered my question SPOT on and gave me more advice that I was curious about (further down, removing the insert). I really appreciate the pictures as well.
> 
> Jeff


Glad I could help.


----------



## RSmith

I just posted that I am on the hunt for a watch just like this, glad I came across yours!

Is yours this one? OCEAN BLACK DLC - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches

As well, when you order you just indicated you would like the ceramic bezel included correct?

Lastly, how do you like the movement? Is it nice and smooth and hard to notice the ticking?


----------



## west goat

RSmith said:


> I just posted that I am on the hunt for a watch just like this, glad I came across yours!
> 
> Is yours this one? OCEAN BLACK DLC - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


That is indeed the watch!



RSmith said:


> As well, when you order you just indicated you would like the ceramic bezel included correct?


From what I've read; if you want a watch with the ceramic bezel, the safe bet is to order the watch through email, but my guess is you can just request a ceramic bezel in the "additional notes" in your standard webshop order.

I ordered the ceramic inlay (only) via email and paid via paypal.



RSmith said:


> Lastly, how do you like the movement? Is it nice and smooth and hard to notice the ticking?


The movement is very smooth. The rotor is also silent, though I wouldn't mind being able to hear it, like I can in some of my other watches.

I have this watch in my rotation, so I've only wore it for a week straight, at most. The timekeeping keeps being spotless.
I haven't kept track of seconds gained/lost per day yet, but it seems to be excellent.


----------



## RSmith

Awesome, thanks for the feedback.

I noticed the Superluminova appears quite green in colour, is this how it looks? Or is it more white like it appears on this one GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches Perhaps the black brings the green out more.

One last question: any chance you know the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## west goat

RSmith said:


> Awesome, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I noticed the Superluminova appears quite green in colour, is this how it looks? Or is it more white like it appears on this one GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches Perhaps the black brings the green out more.
> 
> One last question: any chance you know the lug to lug measurement?


The (uncharged) lume does have a hint of green, especially if it has seen some sunlight, there's a very mild glow that stays on it for hours.
The hour markers have white outer edges, which brings out the green even more, especially in contrast to the black. I think it looks great.

Lug to lug is 49 mm. It looks a little bigger on the picture, but it's just an optical illusion.
Here you can see the green lume, too.


----------



## RSmith

Thank you, I really appreciate you taking the time to measure the lug to lug.

With the ceramic bezel this watch looks amazing! I may have to copy the combo but I'm in Vancouver so we likely won't run into one another


----------



## Ninjastar

Also you should know that west goat's has a beautiful raised/beveled domed sapphire crystal like on the Vintage Red and Vintage Military watches, which looks awesome. But I don't think that crystal is standard. I believe they typically ship with flat sapphire crystals. At least that's what I've seen most have and what mine has.


----------



## west goat

Ninjastar said:


> Also you should know that west goat's has a beautiful raised/beveled domed sapphire crystal like on the Vintage Red and Vintage Military watches, which looks awesome. But I don't think that crystal is standard. I believe they typically ship with flat sapphire crystals. At least that's what I've seen most have and what mine has.


I believe the domed sapphire is the new standard on this watch. I did not specify it. Glad I got it, though!


----------



## Ninjastar

^ Yeah, I would be as well. Lucky!

The website doesn't indicate that it comes with a domed crystal though so I would contact Steinhart to be sure if that is something you have your heart set on. Sometimes Steinhart does weird things like that though like I know some people got standard Ocean One bezel inserts on their Vintage Military's instead of the Milsub style insert and they did not request it.


----------



## west goat

I've collected a few NATO straps over the last few weeks. Which do you like best? More pictures.










Light grey









Desert tan









Olive









Green









Grey (ZULU)









Bond









Black









Germany









Marine blue









Sweden









Diver's blue









Orange


----------



## Falcon15e

Bond, Light gray, Desert tan, Divers blue! In fact, that divers blue is amazing. The black with the blue really pop and gives it a sporting look. Then, throw it on the Bond for less sporting situations!


----------



## west goat

Falcon15e said:


> Bond, Light gray, Desert tan, Divers blue! In fact, that divers blue is amazing. The black with the blue really pop and gives it a sporting look. Then, throw it on the Bond for less sporting situations!


I agree, the diver's blue really brings out the blue reflection of the sapphire crystal too. Love it.
Bond looked a lot better than expected.


----------



## vonkamp

I like the Desert tan and the Bond the best. That is an awesome watch!


----------



## vonkamp

Goat, did you get the Desert tan strap from Gnomon? I'm looking at their website picture and it looks much lighter in color. I'm getting an order of straps and the heavy duty pins.


----------



## west goat

vonkamp said:


> Goat, did you get the Desert tan strap from Gnomon? I'm looking at their website picture and it looks much lighter in color. I'm getting an order of straps and the heavy duty pins.


Yes I did.
True, the desert tan strap looks a lot lighter on the site, but I was hoping/expecting it would be darker/more khaki. It is also thicker than standard.


----------



## vonkamp

Excellent, I went ahead and ordered an assortment of straps along with the HD spring bars. Thanks!


----------



## Jonney

That Ocean Black DLC on desert tan is absolutely stunning! If it had sword hands it would be perfect. I was going to get an OVM next, but this has moved to the top of my list. Well done.


----------



## Ninjastar

Jonney said:


> That Ocean Black DLC on desert tan is absolutely stunning! If it had sword hands it would be perfect. I was going to get an OVM next, but this has moved to the top of my list. Well done.


Sort of like this?  (Sorry to hijack your thread west goat)




























OBDLC with sword hour and minute hands and ceramic bezel insert on a rockin' ron tan/khaki velcro strap.


----------



## west goat

Ninjastar said:


> Sort of like this?  (Sorry to hijack your thread west goat)
> 
> X
> 
> X
> 
> X
> 
> OBDLC with sword hour and minute hands and ceramic bezel insert on a rockin' ron tan/khaki velcro strap.


That's quite alright. Looks amazing! I like how the lume on the hands match the lume of the bezel pip.
Velcro strap sounds comfortable too.


----------



## Ninjastar

^ Thanks.

The strap is very comfortable. In fact, might be the most comfortable of any strap I've owned. I love NATOS as well, but I've found that since my wrists are fairly skinny (6.5") that the 2 layers of nylon underneath pop up my larger watches too much above my wrist where they look too big. These rockin' ron velcros have no layer underneath the watch case so it hugs my wrist better.

Here is what the OBDLC looks like on the black version of the velcro:



















The goal was to achieve a blend of the classic Milsub (sword hands, vintage style painted indices) and the Project X Designs Stealth Sub MKIV (blacked out DLC coating, ceramic bezel insert, date without cyclops, nylon strap)










I also just picked up an olive green Maratac Zulu with black hardware to bring it even closer to the above. Should be receiving that soon and I'll see if the one layer underneath will look ok for my wrist.

I just got the OBDLC, but I'm really liking it so far. The all black contrast with the green indices gives it a sleek tactical look. I feel like a spy when I'm wearing this.


----------



## phlabrooy

Ninjastar said:


> The strap is very comfortable. In fact, might be the most comfortable of any strap I've owned. I love NATOS as well, but I've found that since my wrists are fairly skinny (6.5") that the 2 layers of nylon underneath pop up my larger watches too much above my wrist where they look too big. These rockin' ron velcros have no layer underneath the watch case so it hugs my wrist better.
> 
> Here is what the OBDLC looks like on the black version of the velcro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal was to achieve a blend of the classic Milsub (sword hands, vintage style painted indices) and the Project X Designs Stealth Sub MKIV (blacked out DLC coating, ceramic bezel insert, date without cyclops, nylon strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just picked up an olive green Maratac Zulu with black hardware to bring it even closer to the above. Should be receiving that soon and I'll see if the one layer underneath will look ok for my wrist.
> 
> I just got the OBDLC, but I'm really liking it so far. The all black contrast with the green indices gives it a sleek tactical look. I feel like a spy when I'm wearing this.


Congratulations on your watch and strap combo.
HaHaHa.... it's really interesting to see how many out there are really taken with the look of the Project X watches !!!
That was THE look that I was after when I purchased my 2 Oceans, O1VR and O1BPVD. For most of us to get a genuine Project X would be out of the question ..... but we can still dream ! The actual colour of the Natos on the Project X watches is Reed Green, and after much hunting, I found the Gnomon Olive Natos to be just the right colour. It's hard to tell the exact colours on the websites sometimes.

I did my Project X babies almost 2 years ago, and till today, I still love the look !













Glad to have provided the inspiration for others !

Regards,


----------



## Ninjastar

The Olive Drab Maratac Zulu with low lite hardware came in.

So here it is, the Project N Stealth MilSub :


----------



## west goat

Ninjastar said:


> The Olive Drab Maratac Zulu with low lite hardware came in.
> 
> So here it is, the Project N Stealth MilSub :
> 
> X
> 
> X
> 
> X


Looks bloody fantastic! Love it!


----------



## phlabrooy

Looks great ! Much better than your previous choice of strap, IMHO.

Regards,


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Ninjastar said:


> The Olive Drab Maratac Zulu with low lite hardware came in.
> 
> So here it is, the Project N Stealth MilSub :


It's gorgeous! b-)


----------



## conquistador

west goat said:


>


west goat, where can I get this strap? Is it true 22mm?


----------



## turk1

Awesome watches guys. I was looking into buying this watch as my first watch and was wondering if someone could go more in depth on the ceramic bezel? Would those of you that have it say its worth the extra 30 or so Euro? I'm assuming in addition to aesthetics, it also is probably more scratch resistant etc.?


----------



## vonkamp

turk1 said:


> Awesome watches guys. I was looking into buying this watch as my first watch and was wondering if someone could go more in depth on the ceramic bezel? Would those of you that have it say its worth the extra 30 or so Euro? I'm assuming in addition to aesthetics, it also is probably more scratch resistant etc.?


Yes, well worth the extra $$ for reasons you stated plus I like the PIP embedded in the bezel. I think it looks much better and should not get knocked off. See page 2 of this thread for pictoral examples...


----------



## Fomenko

West goat, very nice thread... I checked your album today and it already had more than 84.000 views..!

Steinhart should consider you for their advertising campaigns...









Here is my DLC with other guys. It has the original bezel, but the ceramic one looks better indeed...


----------



## ddthanhbb

Hi every1,

I'm a new fan of Steinhart watch, I'm waiting my new Ocean black DLC.

Please tell me where could i buy the ceramic bezel & how much does it cost?

Many thanks,


----------



## vonkamp

ddthanhbb said:


> Hi every1,
> 
> I'm a new fan of Steinhart watch, I'm waiting my new Ocean black DLC.
> 
> Please tell me where could i buy the ceramic bezel & how much does it cost?
> 
> Many thanks,


Email Steinhart and see if it's not too late to revise your order to include the ceramic bezel. Not sure of the price but I think it's around 30 euro. Well worth the extra bucks in my opinion...
Congrats on your purchase. :-!


----------



## turk1

Yup, just email Steinhart. Shouldn't be a problem. I just went through with my purchase as well. Excited to finally be getting it. 

Quick question, can someone upload a lume shot or possibly a short video with the movement?


----------



## Ninjastar

I was looking at the Black-Out Concept webpage (they are very similar to Project X Designs). They boast celebrity clients like Kanye West and Jennifer Aniston. In addition to their custom DLC Rolexes, Omegas, etc. they also have a couple of their own watches.

Anyway I am fairly convinced that their Black Sea watch is the same as the Steinhart OBDLC. It uses the ETA 2824-2 movement, same 42 mm case diameter, 190 gram weight, the bezel insert also doesn't have the 10 at the marker, the bezel itself looks the same, black date wheel with no cyclops, etc. I wonder if it is the exact same base watch.

Swiss Made Black Sea Watch by Black-Out Concept

What do you think?

They allow you to customize the dial to what you want, but they charge just a bit more than the Steinhart (3,980 Euro!). If this is indeed the same watch as the OBDLC that would be crazy.

Edit: Looks like this has been mentioned before on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/have-you-seen-new-piece-stunning-what-do-you-think-603444.html

And the previous version of the Black Sea coincided with the previous PVD version of the Steinhart Ocean Black. So it must be the same watch. Crazy.


----------



## ddthanhbb

> Email Steinhart and see if it's not too late to revise your order to include the ceramic bezel. Not sure of the price but I think it's around 30 euro. Well worth the extra bucks in my opinion...
> Congrats on your purchase.


I've sent email to Steinhart, but no reply ulti now 

waiting & waiting


----------



## boostin20

Looks great!


----------



## tatt169

I apologise in advance for bumping this old thread guys. I have just ordered the Ocean Black DLC direct from Steinhart which should be with me in just over a few weeks and this thread has proved to be extremely helpful to me as this one just jumped outta the page ( the green ocean 1 and the coke /pepsi GMT variants also have my attention :think: ) . The info on swopping out the bezel insert is also a bonus as I have also gone for the ceramic bezel to further the stealth look. The many photos on show give a good understanding to the watch and what i should be expecting. Class thread! |>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

tatt169 said:


> I apologise in advance for bumping this old thread guys. I have just ordered the Ocean Black DLC direct from Steinhart which should be with me in just over a few weeks and this thread has proved to be extremely helpful to me as this one just jumped outta the page ( the green ocean 1 and the coke /pepsi GMT variants also have my attention :think: ) . The info on swopping out the bezel insert is also a bonus as I have also gone for the ceramic bezel to further the stealth look. The many photos on show give a good understanding to the watch and what i should be expecting. Class thread! |>


Isn't it funny how it's usually the watches that jump out at us are the ones we want most?


----------



## tatt169

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Isn't it funny how it's usually the watches that jump out at us are the ones we want most?


 it sure is, but it's a fantastic looking watch that's just a little bit different looking from the others in my rotation. I had known very little about the brand up until by chance i saw a 'WRUW' thread , and saw a wristshot of the ocean GMT pepsi bezel , Steinhart remind me somewhat of the Christopher Ward brand we have in the UK which also have a very loyal customer base and are known for their affordable, well made watches quality. For now i play the waiting game....


----------



## Ninjastar

I've mostly settled on wearing mine on this black NATO strap with PVD hardware. I think this looks best:


----------



## Willmax

Great photos of the Ocean Black, I've been considering this watch over other black watches mainly for the DLC coating and Swiss movement. Can anyone comment on the durability of the DLC coating and whether the watch is developing fading of the black colour? At the same time I've also been considering the Seiko SKA427 BFK which is black PVD as a cheaper more readily available alternative. Any comments on whether to get any of these two watches would be appreciated.


----------



## peakay

Willmax said:


> Great photos of the Ocean Black, I've been considering this watch over other black watches mainly for the DLC coating and Swiss movement. Can anyone comment on the durability of the DLC coating and whether the watch is developing fading of the black colour? At the same time I've also been considering the Seiko SKA427 BFK which is black PVD as a cheaper more readily available alternative. Any comments on whether to get any of these two watches would be appreciated.


I've had my OBDLC for over 2 years and it has picked up some small nicks through to the metal on the clasp but otherwise has held up well, although it is worn in rotation with my other watches so hasn't had that much wrist time since I bought it.

I've never heard of any problems with DLC fading (or PVD/IP coatings), but you will inevitably scratch a coated watch sooner or later, and the coating will wear off on the high points and edges over time based on pictures of black PVD watches I've seen.


----------



## Willmax

peakay said:


> I've had my OBDLC for over 2 years and it has picked up some small nicks through to the metal on the clasp but otherwise has held up well, although it is worn in rotation with my other watches so hasn't had that much wrist time since I bought it.
> 
> I've never heard of any problems with DLC fading (or PVD/IP coatings), but you will inevitably scratch a coated watch sooner or later, and the coating will wear off on the high points and edges over time based on pictures of black PVD watches I've seen.


Thanks peakay for the response, in the end I decided to go with the Seiko SKA427p1 aka BFK for the time being, my decision was mainly to do with the price and to find out if black pvd/dlc watches are something I'll enjoy. If I end up not liking it, at least did put too much money on it. If I find that I really like it, come Xmas time I already know what present I want


----------



## Ricky T

Is there a US dealer for Steinhart watches?


----------



## Riker

Unfortunately, no.



Ricky T said:


> Is there a US dealer for Steinhart watches?


----------



## chbx

thanks a lot west goat - this thread made me finally find steinharts DLC. after buying a gigandet g2 black (i like but don't find perfect) i now odered the steinhart which i like much better qualitywise (at least i hope so). but i'll customize some parts. only thing i don't like too much is the c3 lume. but i'll see how it looks in reality.

thanks a lot for the really good photos which was a great help decinding to buy this watch and on the info on the different straps. i m a big fan of nato-straps too.


----------



## modsupremo

Good stuff! Love the DLC!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Gents,

Very nice pics of Steinhart Ocean Black DLC Ceramic watches :-! Special thanks to West Goat for gorgeous pics  Yeap, it seems that Black-Out Concept Black Sea watch at €3,580.00 is the very same watch as old Steinhart Ocean Black DLC at €370.00 :think: :roll: Anyway, this thread made me pull trigger on my first Steinhart, Ocean Black DLC added with Ceramic bezel inlay 
is


----------



## kelt

The Ocean Black dlc is a great choice, black watches are gorgeous:


----------



## MAJJ

kelt06 said:


> The Ocean Black dlc is a great choice, black watches are gorgeous


Hi Kelt, Very true indeed. I like the strap you have, good combo, matches OBDLC perfectly |>


----------



## Hung Nguyen

I want to buy an 2nd hand Ocean 1 Black DLC. But it come with an alu bezel. Can I order a ceramic bezel for Ocean 1 Black and replace to the Black DLC? I can't find the ceramic bezel for Ocean 1 black DLC on Steinhart's site
Thank you!


----------



## heatscore

Hung Nguyen said:


> I want to buy an 2nd hand Ocean 1 Black DLC. But it come with an alu bezel. Can I order a ceramic bezel for Ocean 1 Black and replace to the Black DLC? I can't find the ceramic bezel for Ocean 1 black DLC on Steinhart's site
> Thank you!


Yes you can.

Bezel Ceramic for Ocean 1 Black - accessoires - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Hung Nguyen

heatscore said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Bezel Ceramic for Ocean 1 Black - accessoires - Steinhart Watches


Hehe, thank you, can you give me a tutorial to safely remove the bezel


----------



## chbx

it's all in this exact thread... silicone spray...


----------



## ricardmg

very nice watch and good pics from it. Enjoy it a lot mate!!


----------



## crapped

kelt06 said:


> The Ocean Black dlc is a great choice, black watches are gorgeous:


I love this! Isn't this a Vintage Military? Did you get Steinhart to give it a DLC coating?


----------



## Uwe W.

crapped said:


> I love this! Isn't this a Vintage Military? Did you get Steinhart to give it a DLC coating?


It was a production model, now no longer available.

OCEAN vintage Military black DLC.. - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## kelt

Uwe W. said:


> It was a production model, now no longer available.
> 
> OCEAN vintage Military black DLC.. - gallery - Steinhart Watches


The last batch of OVM dlc was sold out in December 2012.


----------



## micc

Does the DLC version of Ocean 1 make the watch seem smaller than the regular Ocean 1? I had a chance to try on the DLC and I'm not sure if it was just an optical illusion where black things makes it look thinner and smaller than it really is... I really want to buy the Steinhart Ocean 1 for my 7.5" wrist...


----------



## SZPZ

I like how you put a gas mask with the German branded watch.


----------

